# Premiership 27-28 September



## LiverpoolFan (Sep 26, 2008)

At first look I see good bets at Newcastle, Sunderland ( not so sure)
I forgot to post last week but I was on draw manchester and chelsea. 
The matches this weekend doesnt interest me so much.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Sep 27, 2008)

Manchester really sneaked that win


----------

